# Worth County...



## letsgohuntin (Oct 16, 2005)

I found my first scrapes of the season this morning. Lot's of tracks too, more than I have seen all summer. Found one huge set that appeared to be a buck chasing does.  I guess the cool weather this weekend got 'em moving pretty good.

Acorns are decent. Not to heavy of a crop, but maybe thats a good thing and will make the deer travel more.

The last of the persimmons are falling, they will be gone in another week or two. They are hitting them pretty good right now.


----------



## cpaboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Someone please give me a Worth / Lee County update.  What are the bucks doing?  I am chomping at the bit to get down there.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 3, 2005)

...


----------



## BASSIN (Nov 4, 2005)

seeing plenty of deer here in northeast Lee county. Saw 7 diff. bucks the other day, 3 were good deer. They are pushing the does a good bit and pawing and rubbing heavy. Peak should be from Nov. 15th or so through the week of Thanksgiving. Always see heavy chasing and breeding the week of Thanksgiving. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2005)

Here in Southern Lee County bucks are layin` down scrape lines and on the move a lot.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Nov 6, 2005)

my scrapelines have died out for now, am starting to see some rubs though... I did see a 4pointer chasing a doe last weekend...


----------

